
Mechanical counterweight-based convertible standing desk - sawwit
http://mechanicallumber.com/desk-plans/
======
chazu
Very cool - this gets me pumped up to design a counterweight system to stow my
treadmill desk like a murphy bed when not in use.

I wish this site had an RSS feed though, would love to get updates in a
reader.

